# Bradley or Masterbuilt?



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2009)

I am debating on purchasing a new smoker. Other than the cost of the smoker and having to buy bradley smoking bisquettes, is it really worth it to buy that smoker over the MES? I can get the MES for about 188.00. The standard bradley runs about 288.00. The fully automatic digital model runs about 438.00. I appreciate all opinions.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a Bradley original and love it. I will gladly answer any questions and concerns if you wish to message me. This is a great Bradley forum site for information. The folks there are like a family.

http://forum.bradleysmoker.com/


----------



## fishawn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have had a MES 30" for about 2 years. I use it a lot & love it. Chips & wood are available just about anywhere & you don't need any special "pucks" that are expensive (Do price them before you buy a Bradley).

That said, I have had to repair my MES (electrical connections burn up) 2 times, which is really a pretty simple fix, just a PITA. Ask the people on this forum, it is a very common problem with the MES, but really quite simple to correct. 

Good luck!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 18, 2009)

I have the Bradley Digital 6 Rack and have used it twice and I wish I had purchased the MES 40" instead...

It won't get over 200º and when i contacted Bradley they sent me a part and I have to take the smoker apart to put in the new sensor in hopes that fixes it...  I guess their warranty is only for parts and you figure out how to install them...

I would go with the MES 40" if I were you...


----------



## hoser (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't own one yet....but I'm all over the Masterbuilt.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 18, 2009)

My vote would go for the MES as long as it is a 40"
Have heard and seen many great things come out of them, don't know much about the Bradley but do know the MES is a great unit.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 18, 2009)

Why not build a drum?


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Nov 18, 2009)

How about a combo? Master Built with a Bradley smoke generator. If I am going to be around home I feed it wood chips myself. If I need to leave or want to smoke overnight I use the Bradley smoke generator. Also perfect for cold smoking. The best of both worlds.


----------



## nozzleman (Nov 18, 2009)

I love my MES, I have had it 8 months now. It is about as simple and easy to use as it gets and turns out fantastic results.


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Nov 19, 2009)

I've had a Bradley 4 rack, and a Bradley 6 rack and 2 40" MES units.
I got rid of them all in favor of a much more expensive Cookshack Amerique.
If you can afford a Cookshack, that's what I would go for, heads and tails over the others mentioned when it comes to build quality and insulation.
If you can't afford one I'd stick to the 40" MES.


----------



## charlied20 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a 40" MES and had problems with the doors at first but they have fixed that problem. I would recommend the MES over the Bradley all day long!


----------



## meskc (Nov 19, 2009)

Just so you know. On black friday Bass pro has the MES for $129.94. Just got the ad today. I lov my MES.


----------



## ronp (Nov 19, 2009)

*MES* Hands down. Cheap to operate and the wood is cheap. No pucks involved. And to think the Bradley chucks the pucks into the water pan after 20 minutes is unacceptable and just a way to force you to buy their pucks. Bad business in my book.


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 19, 2009)

I was in Cabela's yesterday and they have allot of 30" Black MES on the floor, I wonder what their sale price is going to be?


----------



## cruizer (Nov 19, 2009)

Love my MES 11 months and going strong.


----------



## dnovotny (Nov 19, 2009)

I Have  A Bradley 6  For The Last  4 Years  And  Live  Where  It's  Cold  And I  Use  Mine  All Year  Long  I  Love It... For Cold  And Hot  Smoke It's  The  Best.. I Had  A Ms  And  Didn't Like  .. Everyone  Has  A  Opinion... This  Is Mine.. Bradley  6


----------



## meskc (Nov 20, 2009)

Here is Cabela's black friday sale on the MES.

Masterbuilt Electric Smoker - Stainless Steel - $229.99


----------



## ronp (Nov 20, 2009)

That page is decieving showing the stainless. That appears to be the 30'. It is 199 for black and it comes in stainless for 299.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 20, 2009)

They have the 40" SS on sale but it is $399.99.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...0072261519373a


----------



## gruelurks (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd say go for the MES, being a MES owner myself. I looked at a Bradley too, but the puck thing put me off. I'm going to buy a 2nd MES on Black Friday.


----------



## sooner fan (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't forget to look at Cookshack.  I have one and it uses regular wood chunks (unlike the Bradley) and you don't have to continually add wood like you do with the MES.  3-4 oz's of preffered wood in the box is plenty for a 18-20 hour smoke without ever havning to do anything.

I have an older model and I hear they have a new model that is wider than the 009 that I have.  That is the only complaint I have about my Cookshack is the width, it can be tricky to smoke a large Brisket or racks of ribs.


----------



## allen (Nov 20, 2009)

I have had my M.E.S. since Feb. 2007 and not 1 problem with it, I have done a lot of smokes in it and take it camping religiously every time.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

After thinking about it for a week, I figure it is hard to beat bass pro's price of 129.99 for the MES on black friday. I will post my experience with it the following weekend. Compared to my silver smoker (which I'm thinking about converting to either gas or electric), I should have alot less baby-sitting to do.


----------



## djsaner (Nov 25, 2009)

Bradley FTW!


----------

